# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Cicada orni o cigarra mediterránea.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días amigos, esta vez presento la Cicada orni o cigarra mediterránea, la foto está realizada en una de estas noches en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla dando una de tantas vueltas nocturnas, se me aproximo un insecto con un ruido estridente cayendo justo a mis pies en la oscuridad de la noche, en principio no se veía nada pero observando con la luz de la linterna encontré este insecto que por el ruido que realizo en su caída me pude imaginar de lo que se podía tratar ya que lo había escuchado muchas veces, como sabéis siempre llevo el móvil para cualquier encuentro o investigación, móvil y bote siempre imprescindible.







Orden: Hemiptera.
Género: Cicada.
Especie: orni.

Las cigarra mediterránea se distribuyen por el sur de Europa, produce su canto con unas membranas alojadas en su abdomen llamadas tímbalos.
Las ninfas viven bajo tierra y se alimentan de raíces.

No confundir con Chicharra Alicorta, ephippiger ephippiger.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

